# Can I replace my Hard Drive?



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

My older Hughes Directivo unit, HDVR2, 34 hour is extremely noisy. We still love this unit (actually the wife loves if over the HR20). I would like to keep the unit but, I am afraid the hard drive is going. Is it possible to replace it to keep the unit operational if it fails?


----------



## Boris&Tasha (Feb 10, 2007)

I replaced mine with a bigger drive. I got it from weaknees.

http://www.weaknees.com/


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Or you can do it yourself for a lot less using any off-the-shelf IDE drive. Do a google search for Hinsdale's How To or check out the step by step instructions posted at the Tivo Community Forum or the Weaknees website.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

captain_video said:


> Or you can do it yourself for a lot less using any off-the-shelf IDE drive. Do a google search for Hinsdale's How To or check out the step by step instructions posted at the Tivo Community Forum or the Weaknees website.


Thanks, is this simple? Just replace the drive with an appropriate size one. Is there special formating needed or does an operating system need to loaded onto it?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

The software needs to be on the drive. If your original disk is noisy but still working, you may be able to make a copy to a new, larger disk and just replace it. Check here for more info. That option requires some familiarity with swapping disk drives in a PC and changing the boot device. Note that with this option, you can also elect to copy over the saved recordings if you desire.

GH


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Another good place to start: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

If you want to image a virgin drive, you can download one for $20 from http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_nomodel.cfm

While you are at it, you can enable networked features using The Zipper. I have 4 SD "DTivos" all networked.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

If you can handle computer repair, I'd suggest the Instant Cake CD's from DVRUpgrade.com which will cost $40. Then just install the instant cake on a drive and plop it into the Tivo. I'd suggest a 320G drive off http://www.NewEgg.com which can be had for under $100.


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

kaminsco said:


> My older Hughes Directivo unit, HDVR2, 34 hour is extremely noisy. We still love this unit (actually the wife loves if over the HR20). I would like to keep the unit but, I am afraid the hard drive is going. Is it possible to replace it to keep the unit operational if it fails?


Before replacing the HD, I'd check the fan to see if it's the source of your noise. Unplug the unit, open the case and unplug the power supply to the fan, then power the unit back on momentarily. If the noise level remain constant, then it's the drive, if it lessens significantly, it's the fan bearings.

Fans are a very common source of noise and they are much easier/cheaper to replace than HDs.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

tds4182 said:


> Before replacing the HD, I'd check the fan to see if it's the source of your noise. Unplug the unit, open the case and unplug the power supply to the fan, then power the unit back on momentarily. If the noise level remain constant, then it's the drive, if it lessens significantly, it's the fan bearings.
> 
> Fans are a very common source of noise and they are much easier/cheaper to replace than HDs.


That is what I was hopping for, I started with the fan and did help. The noise is definitely the hard drive. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## eapeas (Mar 14, 2007)

:blackdot: for later reading!


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

The unit is locking up frequently. Also, experiencing a lot of pixelation (sp?) where I perform a reset and unit operates fine, for awhile. Do I need a new unit or would a hard drive replacement work?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sure sounds like a hard drive problem.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

*cough*InstantCake*cough*


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

tds4182 said:


> Before replacing the HD, I'd check the fan to see if it's the source of your noise. Unplug the unit, open the case and unplug the power supply to the fan, then power the unit back on momentarily. If the noise level remain constant, then it's the drive, if it lessens significantly, it's the fan bearings.
> 
> Fans are a very common source of noise and they are much easier/cheaper to replace than HDs.


Where's the best place to buy a replacement fan? I googled around once and couldn't find a Tivo-specific fan.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

MikeW said:


> Where's the best place to buy a replacement fan? I googled around once and couldn't find a Tivo-specific fan.


http://www.weaknees.com


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Where's the best place to buy a replacement fan? I googled around once and couldn't find a Tivo-specific fan.


http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-fans.php

Litzdog bet me by two minutes.


----------

